# Some portraits on film :)



## Kacper111 (Feb 5, 2017)

Some shoots done on film, which I started to use 2 years ago. Now I'm shooting digital only for macro, wildlife and $ sessions 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 5, 2017)

Very nice; the first two are exceptional!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 5, 2017)

Wonderful images. Well done.


----------



## itsjustbreality (Feb 5, 2017)

The first one is amazing!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Feb 5, 2017)

tirediron said:
			
		

> Very nice; the first two are exceptional!



YES, indeed! I concur 100% with these thoughts.


----------



## peterogof (Feb 6, 2017)

Kacper111 said:


> Some shoots done on film, which I started to use 2 years ago. Now I'm shooting digital only for macro, wildlife and $ sessions
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



Great shots - I love the first two



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kacper111 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you guys 

Another set 

6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 6, 2017)

Good stuff ... wonderful stuff ... thank you for sharing.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 6, 2017)

Really nice. And your so young too! Sky's the limit for you grasshopper.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 6, 2017)

Camera/Film specs?  Why is #9 seemingly reversed?  I really like your locations, especially #7, Ivy World.


----------



## Kacper111 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you @jcdeboever  it means a lot for me 

@Gary A. I'm shooting with Hasselblad 500cm and for portraits 80/150/250 CF lenses with Portra, Tri-x or Rollei RPX. 
#9 is reversed because at first I forgot to reverse it during scanning. When I realised that it is reversed- changed it in PS, but didn't liked it so it stayed as it was


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks for the update.  Again, good stuff.


----------



## Kacper111 (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks 
Now some stuff from hollidays 

11.





12.





13.





14.





15.


----------



## Donde (Jan 29, 2018)

I would call the first the Kandinsky Lady with her wonderful makeup.


----------



## Granddad (Jan 30, 2018)

I haven't seen your work before even though you joined in 2015. 
Love your models, costuming, settings etc etc etc... I look forward to seeing more of your work. PLEASE post more often.


----------



## Kacper111 (Jan 30, 2018)

Thank you Grandad 
16. Model with my precoius Nikon F with very rare prism (but I still use it) 






17.





18.





19.





20.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 30, 2018)

Love,love,love the Nikon F shot with the early-ish Photomic series metering prism!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 31, 2018)

Kacper111 said:


> Thank you Grandad
> 16. Model with my precoius Nikon F with very rare prism (but I still use it)
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I just gave away my Nikon F photomic / with a 50mm 1.4 to a good friend. I picked up a Nikon F with eye level right after, pretty cheap.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 31, 2018)

Great stuff. I think I like #2 best of all. Your models really are nice.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jan 31, 2018)

Nice work. Do you have an IG?


----------



## Kacper111 (Feb 1, 2018)

Thank you all 

Well, my nikon is not exactly the popular photomic (mine have small differences  ).

@SoulfulRecover - yes, kacper_pasicz


----------



## Kacper111 (Mar 12, 2018)

This weekend I'be been shooting some portraits- yesterday finished scanning and here are results  :

22.





23.





24.





25. I've missed focus (still don't know how, because setting focus on my Nikon F with 105 is so easy  )but still like it


----------



## Derrel (Mar 12, 2018)

Nikons 105 mm F2.5 is one of the easiest and best focusing manual focus lenses ever made. Others pale in comparison. I shot a 105/2.5 yesterday on the D800 and it did great in the evening near the ocean !


----------



## Kacper111 (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes it is, but well- I was talking with model during shooting and this is result


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 12, 2018)

These are excellent.

Well done.


----------



## Olivia_ZZZ (Mar 13, 2018)

The first one is actually amazing!


----------



## mrca (Mar 13, 2018)

I figured your MF was something like a Hassy.   I like the square format for some portraits.  My MF Mamiya rb67 is a 6x7 ratio rather than 6x6 but with a d850 have the option to drop downfrom 46 mp  to 36 mp with 4x5 ratio or 30 mp for square.   The crop is visible in the view finder and easy to switch having programmed it to the video record button near the shutter button


----------



## Kacper111 (Mar 13, 2018)

@mrca yes, I use hasselblad, but can you tell me what's the point of writing all this stuff about crop factors in D850 ?  
If I need square or a lot of detail I use Hasselblad, If don't- I use Leica for 35/50mm or Nikon with 105mm 
Mamiya is nice camera, which I've been using for a while, but lenses for me are too boring (sorry  )- that is very nice camera for studio stuff


----------



## mrca (Mar 13, 2018)

Kacper11, studio is precisely what I use the rb for, with studio strobes and a 7 foot octa or with fresnels flooded for razor sharp shadows at the other extreme.    I like the ability of the d850 to select the format based on the image I am capturing and seeing it in the view finder.  I am a portrait photographer and tend to stay  with the 4x5 ratio or square  depending on what I am looking to accomplish with the movement of the viewers eye in the frame and if the composition lends itself to either format.   Shooting headshots, I would be cropping in post because 2x3   is too tall.  I like the 6x7 ratio of the RB for portraiture, I find it more versatile than square.  I understand how  you feel about lenses, they will have to pry my Nikon 135 2.o dc from my cold dead fingers... unless  it gets an up date that improves the bokeh and and at the same time reduces ca.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 15, 2018)

All of these are great. I especially love #13.


----------



## Olivia_ZZZ (Mar 16, 2018)

Wow, thats very nice!


----------



## Kacper111 (Jun 9, 2018)

I've got some frames from last shoot- all from 35mm, because I don;t have medium format scanner, so all I can do is darkroom print to hang on the wall 

26.






27.





Friend gave me roll of old fujichrome slide, so for the first time I've tried cross process and developed film in C-41
28.





29.


----------



## DaPOPO (Jul 1, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Very nice; the first two are exceptional!


I agree, these two are terrific!!


----------



## enezdez (Jul 1, 2018)

All the images from the beginning of the thread to present are wonderful to exceptional, you do awesome work!!!

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## Kacper111 (Jul 15, 2018)

enezdez said:


> All the images from the beginning of the thread to present are wonderful to exceptional, you do awesome work!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Enezdez


Thank you 

This series I've done some time ago, posting now because I forgot to do it earlier 

30.





31.





32.





And some colour, because I wanted to finish last frames in leica and hassy 

33.





34.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 15, 2018)

Photo 34,immediately above this post, is simply sublime. I just love the way the reflections cross the eyes and the lips! Fantastic.


----------



## terri (Jul 16, 2018)

I've missed this thread before, somehow.    Terrific stuff!


----------



## terri (Jul 16, 2018)

My drop-dead favorites are #s 10, 20, 22 and 28.  

But it's hard to pin anything down as "best," since this is all exceptional work.     Keep it up!


----------



## Kacper111 (Jul 16, 2018)

Derrel said:


> Photo 34,immediately above this post, is simply sublime. I just love the way the reflections cross the eyes and the lips! Fantastic.


Thant you


----------



## Kacper111 (Jul 16, 2018)

terri said:


> My drop-dead favorites are #s 10, 20, 22 and 28.
> 
> But it's hard to pin anything down as "best," since this is all exceptional work.     Keep it up!


Thank you very much


----------

